# TUBES VS FLATBANDS



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi!

Simply i want you guys to tell me your opinions on those two.

So TUBES VS FLATBANDS

and all comments and toughts are welcome!

-Jorma


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Come on !


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

zippo said:


> Come on !


?? : )


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jormajonne said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Come on !
> ...


Sorry for my respond but there are
more then 200 topics started named 'tubes vs flats' just search it..


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

There are many references to this throughout the forum.

Flat bands will give you more choices because you can cut them any way you want. You will also get a bit higher speed, again because you can control the tapering etc. Tubes will give you plenty of power and they are far more robust than flats. Long after your flats have snapped your tubes will be fine. If you are into speed shooting tubes re-orient the pouch much better than flats.

winnie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This section may be of help to you : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... search it ... just to give you some ideas, I came up with these in about 5 seconds:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1298-slingshot-faqs/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40225-tubes-or-flats-because-of-feel/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13821-tube-versus-flat/

No one is trying to be snarky here. It is just that often these simple questions could be answered by doing a search on the forum. We have a whole section on Slingshot Bands and Tubes, and you will also find LOTS of information there. There are lots of different tube types and lots of different ways of using them. There are lots of different flat bands and lots of ways of using them. Then there are the square bands ... and chained office rubber bands ... and braided office rubber bands .... etc.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for your time and answers. I have to check those Links.

-Jorma.


----------

